# Best Rima for silver cruze?



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Wondering if any of you guys have found some that look sharp on silver. I have a pretty dark tint along with plastidip on the front.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Personally i like either a silver or flat black wheel on silver cars. Silver is the color you can get away with pretty much whatever color you want tho. Ive seen some colors that look really good (depending on wheel style too). What style do you like? Would help us better narrow your options.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

MSR 0958- 9831 Black Pearl PVD or Hyper Black 095 s
Hands down these are the best looking and reasonably priced 18 inch wheels for any colored cruzen IMHO . 

Eagle Alloy Wheels


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

cruzinred92 said:


> Personally i like either a silver or flat black wheel on silver cars. Silver is the color you can get away with pretty much whatever color you want tho. Ive seen some colors that look really good (depending on wheel style too). What style do you like? Would help us better narrow your options.


 To be honest I'm not entirely sure this is my first new car was hoping someone had a couple ideas for styles that would look good.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Gotcha. Well the wheels that brian said are some of the best looking on our cars. Here's 2 of my fav setups on silver tho.



Nobody said:


> MSR 045 | 18 x 8.0 | Hyper Black
> Lowered on Eibach Prokit





Smurfenstein said:


> *Brand: *Styluz M537 Satin Black
> *Dimensions: *18x8.5 +40
> *Price:* $138 per wheel, $550 for all 4 before tax
> *Suspension Mods:* None
> ...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Im just here to see what a Rima is... :question:


----------

